# My sweet Ava



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

My dearest Ava everyday I look at you and wonder why you got stuck with suck a disfiguring disase. I look back at pictures of you from 2 years ago when you were my happy baby girl when I look at you now all I see is pain. I wish I could take it all away for you baby girl. 
I feel so much angry and resentment agenst the lady I got you from but she acts like she could give 2 hoots. Ava I am so very very sorry that we couldn't make it better make it go away I love you so so very much Puppy please don't forget that when you cross over rainbrow bridge on Friday.
Daddy Quarky Lola the kitties and I will miss you so very very much these 4.5 years together have been great and we are so blessed to have had you in our lives I love you so very very much Ava puppy baby girl

Love Mom


(Ava has to be put to sleep on friday her legs are just to much she can hardly hold her self up anymore this is not the kind of life we want for her its not right  this decision has been along time coming its just been so hard to face the truth thank you all who have been supportive of Ava in this difficult time. And sorry about my spelling my phone dosnt spell check on this site)
Adrienne & Bradley


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh no! I must have missed that post. I am so sorry to hear that!  Ava, you will be missed dearly you pretty girl. I know how hard this must be for you Adrienne! I'll be thinking of you and Ava!


----------



## Nohauk (Sep 6, 2011)

Im so so sorry, cant imagine how you are feeling :-(


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness, my heart just aches for you. I am so very very sorry that you have been forced to make this diffucult decision. She is lucky to have you, and will be surrounded by love on Friday. xoxo


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I'm so very very sorry  
I will be thinking of you guys on friday and saying a prayer for all.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

So sorry.. Rest in Peace Ava. You will be missed.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

So sorry for you and your family. I can only imagine what you must be going through. I know Ava knows you are doing what is best for her. Praying for her and praying for you to find peace. She will be happy and running with the hand of God. Knowing that one day you will all be together again.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry...I have followed Ava's journey with each of your posts. Ava knows how much you love her and understands you only want what is best for her.. I will be thinking of you and yours on Friday


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I am so sorry. Ava will be missed.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this.... I know she will be dearly missed but has had a wonderful home and life with you. 
*HUGS*


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just heartbreaking.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

So very sorry, I know Ava knows you did all you could for her and that you love her very much. Poor sweet baby. RIP Ava.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry. You did all you can and I know you hate watching her struggle. You are doing the right thing even though it's so hard. I will be thinking of you and her on Friday.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear this Adrienne, i remember reading through all the posts and pictures, im sorry its come to this kind of ending but its fairer on her.

She knows how much you love her. We'll be thinking of you on Friday x


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry, Adrienne. I can only imagine how difficult this must be for you.  You and Ava will be in my thoughts come Friday. xxx


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I know it's not an easy decision but I am sure it is one you knew was inevitable. She will no longer be in pain... I will be thinking of you guys on Friday. I think you are doing the right thing by her even though I know it is difficult.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Good night Sweet Ava. You will run free at the bridge and be whole again.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Adrienne, I am very saddened and sorry to hear about Ava. I know how much she means to you and your family. I can only imagine what you must be feeling, but I credit you for having the strength to let Ava go to a better place where she will forever be beautiful and run free with all the other fur babies that have crossed over the rainbow. God Bless you and Ava. May God Bless you and Ava. Hug and prayers to both of you.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

So sorry. Will be thinking of you and family on Friday.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. They mean so much to us you guys are all such great and understanding people xoxo


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwwww adrienne im so sorry for you but know you are doing the right thing for your sweet girl will be thinking of you on friday xxx


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Aw sweetie I am so sorry! =( My heart has dropped reading this! I am so so very sorry! Ava was so blessed to be loved by you and your gang! I'll be praying for you & Ava. *Hugs*


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers...


*The Last Battle*

If it should be that I grow frail and weak, 

And pain should keep me from my sleep, 

Then will you do what must be done, 

For this, the last battle, can't be won. 


You will be sad I understand, 

But don't let grief then stay your hand, 

For on this day, more than the rest, 

Your love and friendship must stand the test. 


We have had so many happy years, 

You wouldn't want me to suffer so. 

When the time comes, please, let me go. 


Take me to where to my needs they'll tend, 

Only, stay with me till the end 


And hold me firm and speak to me, 

Until my eyes no longer see. 

I know in time you will agree, 

It is a kindness you do to me. 


Although my tail its last has waved, 

From pain and suffering I have been saved. 


Don't grieve that it must be you, 

Who has to decide this thing to do; 

We've been so close,we two, these years, 

Don't let your heart hold any tears. 


Author Unknown


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> You are in my thoughts and prayers...
> 
> 
> *The Last Battle*
> ...


wow that is so beautiful thank you ((huggs))


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

Adrienne,

I am so very sorry that you have to go through this. I had tears in my eyes reading your post, because even though I haven't been here long, I can tell how much you love your babies & how hard this decision must have been for you. Please take some comfort in knowing you are sending Ava to a better place.

My thoughts are with you all.
Melissa


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

omg i am so sorry. im going to keep you and ava, and your whole family in my thoughts and prays. <3


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So very sorry for all of you. Rest Sweet Ava...........


----------



## Daisy Mae (Jan 8, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about the hard time you and Ava have been going thru.  

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

So very sorry you and Ava have to go through this. I had to go through it in February with Max and a week and a half ago we lost Pedro. My heart goes out to you. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Rose of Love (Dec 1, 2010)

Rest in peace litlle Ava, im so sorry for youre loss


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't imagine how hard it is knowing that Thursday is your last day with your sweet girl...you are a very strong woman to do the right thing for her and it sounds like there is now a light at the end of Ava's tunnel even though it will be so very said. We will be thinking of you guys on Friday...***hugs***


----------



## Nohauk (Sep 6, 2011)

Will be thinking of u on friday :-(


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 30, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear your sad news. I remember you in prayer, especially on Friday.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

The hardest part of loving our fur baby's and having to see them hurting and make the decision put put the down. I have had to go through this so many times the last one 5 months ago with my Sissy. I will have you and your family in my heart and prayers.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

oh my gosh Adrienne I had no idea you must be so devestated  I hope you have lots of support on friday, I deleted my facebook but will support you on here anyway I can <3


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm so very sorry. :-( I had to have my Staffy girl put to sleep on the 31st of August after almost 12 years, and we are heart broken. My thoughts are with you at this very sad time. xxx


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks guys. we really appreciate all your support at this time. 
Yesterday morning we had a big scare with Ava. She got so excited to see brad that she ran full tilt down the stairs tripped and fell all the way down the way she landed ugh i will never get that sound out of my head. we honestly thought she had broken her leg. Everything is fine tho she was good about a min after she shook it off. Scared me bad tho. I have been carrying her everywhere since. bringing her everywhere with me sharing all my meals with her. I just feel like i am loosing my child I feel like am sentencing her death I am am sitting here second guessing out decision should we be doing this? is she going to get better? and I have to sit here and remind myself its not going to get better its just going to get worse she can hardly walk as in now Ugh I just dont know what to think I feel like i am committing a crime here! thanks guys for listening the appointment is at 3pm 2moro. I will post on here as soon as i can with what the vet says... again thank you all so much for you support you alll are such great people ((HUGGS))


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

that is so horrible, is there some way you can maybe get her one of those wheel chair things? what exactly does she have? are all her legs bad? if its just her back legs or front legs, you could just get her a wheel chair, but it might be a lot more serious then that so idk. she is so young it sucks that you all have to go through this


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

You guys are in my thoughts today--my heart is breaking for you. But just be assured you're doing the right thing by her as hard as the decision is. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Doing what is best does not mean that it is easy. It means that you have pure, unselfish, unconditional love. I will be praying for you today. I am so sorry.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

You and Ava are in my thoughts today, Adrienne. I know how difficult this must be for you. Sending love and hugs. xxxx


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Thinking of you and Ava, bless her heart. Keep strong.


----------



## GramToMax (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Ava. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope you find peace.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

I am so sorry.But you loved her and now you did the right thing.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

thinking of you today.... *HUGS* and *Cheeky Kisses*


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Thinking of you and Ava today. *hugs*


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

My hubby and I are thinking of you and Ava today. God Bless both of you *HUGS*


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry Adrienne. It must be a hard choice but I'm sure it is for the best. You will be in my thoughts in this difficult time.


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

so sorry for you, it is a hard decision to make, but the right one. rip ava


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

I am so so sorry to hear about Ava.
Sometimes letting them go is the greatest gift we can give to them.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

You guys are all so great all your kind words have been so helpful. We went into the vet with our heads held high I was ready and I told the vet I was ready. He gave ava a look over and we discussed options this is not the vet we normally see our vet was on holidays and the failed to mention thayt on the phone anyways he felt it was best to try ava an tramodel for 10 days then reassess her. So I am very happy to have her for an extra ten days!! I was so ready to do this and I get an extra 10 days I am so greatful but an emtionally drained lots of up and downs today.we left with good thoughts of the vet. Again thank you everyone for helping me get threw this day.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh, how wonderful for you and Ava to have each other for at least another few days, and who knows maybe she will get a little better and respond to the meds. Hope is all we have. Keep the faith.


----------



## *Amber* (Aug 21, 2009)

Awwwww bless her lil heart! xxxxx


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

That is nice you have extra days, I am on Tramadol for fibromygia pain.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

You know just want to say, extra 10 days is a bonus. But I also believe our furbabies always amaze us in their own way. We help them and love them dearly. 

One of my very old dog , she is a labrador and he has a similar illess like Ava. Even in some good days, she could hardly hold herself up, as she's a big dog, we have to use big bath towel to help her up most of the time. She was put on metacam and tramodel for a very long time, and I guess he body even got used to the medication. Towards her last day, she was really trying, even try to stand up for the last time. It's hard breaking to see her like that, but we knew she has given us the sign that we have to help her to cross the bridge. We were so prepared for a few times when we took her to our vet for check up. In the end, it was **** who told us she wanted to go. 

Enjoy the times while Ava's still on this Earth. Will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I will keep positive thoughts for this med to work & take her pain away! I can imagine you're drained...hopefully the wait is worth it. But yes...you get her for an extra 10 days so that is a definite bonus! ((((HUGS AVA))))


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> You guys are all so great all your kind words have been so helpful. We went into the vet with our heads held high I was ready and I told the vet I was ready. He gave ava a look over and we discussed options this is not the vet we normally see our vet was on holidays and the failed to mention thayt on the phone anyways he felt it was best to try ava an tramodel for 10 days then reassess her. So I am very happy to have her for an extra ten days!! I was so ready to do this and I get an extra 10 days I am so greatful but an emtionally drained lots of up and downs today.we left with good thoughts of the vet. Again thank you everyone for helping me get threw this day.


This has been such a difficult time for you. There is no rush. Enjoy each day
as it comes. Bless you and Ava too


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Just a thought... Have you looked into a front wheeled wheelchair for her? Eddie's Wheels has wheelchairs for dogs with bad front legs.
Eddies Wheels |  Front Wheel Cart


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

God bless sweet Ava........


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

I know it's tough..hoping the meds do the trick!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Pam its all four of her legs


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Adrienne said:


> Pam its all four of her legs


Oh. I'm sorry, I had no idea. I hope the medicine works.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

svdreamer said:


> Oh. I'm sorry, I had no idea. I hope the medicine works.


That's okay  she has degenritive arthritis her front legs are worse


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad to hear prayers headed avas way!


----------



## rudy's gal (May 8, 2011)

This is great news - love it when hope appears, sometimes at the most unexpected of times, or in the most unexpected of places  xoxoxoxo


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Great news, Adrienne. I so hope the medication helps her.  xx


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I agree with the others. EVERY day with her is a gift! I will keep praying for her and will hope that the medication makes a difference.


----------

